# Brauche dringend Hilfe bei PC-Zusammenstellung!! danke



## SirBee94 (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo guten Abend, ich habe da einmal paar Fragen, weil ich erst vor kurzem von der Konsolen zum umgestiegen bin habe ich eigentlich gar keine Ahnung, jedoch habe ich mir zahlreiche Youtube Tutorials angesehen aber dass mach mich halt noch immer nicht zum Computer Experte.. Da ich sehr viel Wert darauf lege dass mein Computer gut auseht, sehr schnell und effektiv arbeitet und natürch eine gute Grafik. 

So meine Komponenten :

PROZESSOR:

Intel Core i5-4670 Box , LGA1150      ca. 190€

Mainboard:

da bin ich mir jedoch nicht sicher welchen ich nehmen soll denn man muss auf den Sockel aufpassen und irgend etwas mit DDR3, jedoch habe ich mir welche herausgesucht und aufgepasst dass das Mainboard die oben genannten Informationen auch hat.

Gigabyte Z87-DS3H, ATX                 ca. 84€
ASRock B85M, Sockel 1150, mATX  ca. 54€
MSI A78M-E35, FM2+, mATX           ca. 45€
MSI H87M-E35, mATX, Sockel 1150  ca.68€

Welchen wäre qualitativ besser und besser geeignet?

ARBEITSSPEICHER


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2014)

Die kannst Du bis auf das ASRock alle nehmen, denn das ist für AMD Sockel FM2 - wichtig ist "Sockel 1150", das ist nämlich der, den die von Dir ausgesuchte CPU braucht. Da kommt dann DDR3-RAM mit 1,5V drauf, und zwar am besten 2 Riegel. Also 2x4GB wären aktuell Standard. Da gibt es auch 8GB-Kits zu kaufen, wo schon 2 dabei sind.

Wo wolltest Du denn kaufen? Je nach dem hat man halt ne Menge Auswahl bei den Boards und auch bei Gehäusen usw.


Wie hoch ist denn Dein Gesamtbudget?


ps: scheinbar fehlt ein Teil Deiner Frage, denn die endete mit "ARBEITSSPEICHER" ?


----------



## SirBee94 (22. Mai 2014)

4GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance blau DDR3 1600 MHz CL9   ca. 41€

CPU Kühler

ARCTIC COOLING CPU-Kühler Freezer A30                  ca. 31€
(weil er weiß ist)

GRAFIKKARTE

habe ich gar keine Ahnung.. deswegen wenn Ihr bessere und günstigere findet, schreibt das mit rein. ich habe mir mal drei Stück herausgesucht, und bevorzuge den von GIGABYTE weil der 3 Lüfter hat.. was natürlich perfekt wäre, wäre eine weiße..

Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort ca. 198€
ASUS R9270-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 270, 2GB GDDR5                   ca.  159€
MSI R9 270X GAMING 2G, AMD Radeon R9 270X, 2GB DDR5                                     ca. 177€

FESTPLATTEN

Ursprünglich wollte ich drei Festplatten 
 -eine SSD(256GBB) für Games  ca. 118€
- eine SSD(128GB) für Windows ca. 69€
- und eine HDD(1TB) für Daten    ca. 52€

so das Problem hierbei liegt dass ich mir nur zwei leisten kann eine dritte kann ich ja noch immer später nachrüsten oder? oder kann man hier und da noch sparen um die drei sofort kaufen zu können?

LAUFWERK

HP DVD1260i DVD-Brenner Retail        ca. 25€

NETZEIL

Corsair Builder Serie CX430 V3 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze, 430 Watt     ca. 39€
oder be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold   ca. 66€

doch ich frage mich ob das Netzteil von Corsair stark genug ist für mein PC und ob es gung SATA-Kabel hat für alle meine Festplatten..


----------



## SirBee94 (22. Mai 2014)

GEHÄUSE+MONITOR

NZXT Phantom 410 Midi - weiß/blau, ATX, ohne Netzteil  ca. 93€
ASUS VX239H-W 169€ (in weiß natürlich)                      ca. 169€ 

MAUS+TASTATUR

Roccat Kone XTD Max Customization Gaming Maus schwarz            ca. 78€
Roccat Isku FX Blue Gaming Keyboard                                            ca. 79€

so daher dass alles in weiß ist außer die Maus und Tastatur, weil ich einfach keine weiße Gaming Tastatur finde in diesem Preisverhältnis.. Eine Maus habe ich jedoch gefunden :

ROC-11-700-W KONE PURE WHITE EU                                         ca. 78€


So dass was ich wissen will ob alle Komponenten zusammen passen und wo ich noch sparen kann, oder ob ihr mir bessere Komponenten empfehlen könnt?
Danke im Voraus.

Ich weiß nicht warum nur die Hälfte angezeit wurde, ich glaube größten Teils werde ich bei hardwareversandt und den Rest bei Amazon bestellen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2014)

Beim RAM nimm 2x4GB als 8GB Kit, und irgendeines um die 60-70€. Schau nur in den Produktdetails, ob es 1,5 Volt hat. Das ist für Intel besser. 

Netzteil könnte was eng werden, vor allem wenn Du mal eine stärkere Grafikkarte einbauen willst. Da würde ich eher die 480W-Version des BeQuiet nehmen. 


Wegen der Leistung: ist Dir das Styling SO enorm wichtig? Weiße Gehäuse gibt es auch günstiger, weiße Mäsue ebenfalls wie ZB OZONE XENON Gaming Maus - wei  oder Mad Catz R.A.T.3, white

Denn an sich wäre zu einem Core i5 4670 eine AMD R9 280X angemessener und zukunftssicherer. Und man könnte auch überlegen, ob man statt der core i5 4670 direkt einen Xeon E3-1230v3 nimmt, der arbeitet wie eine Acht-Kern-CPU. Wenn Du bei der R9 270 bleiben willst, dann am besten die MSI 270X. Das X ist wichtig, das hat die Asus zB nicht. Die 270X von Asus wiederum ist was teurer.


Da würde ich auch viel eher auf die Spiele-SSD verzichten. Eine SSD bringt Dir in Games eh nichts, nur beim Laden der Games. 

Mainboard würd ich das hier nehmen: ASRock H87 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX


----------



## SirBee94 (25. Mai 2014)

Danke erst mal für deine Antwort! Den Xeon E3-1230v3 hatte ich mir ausgesucht, musste mich dann doch einschränken deshalb bleibe ich beim Core i5-4670 und nehme die MSI Grafikkarte, doch sollte ich auch nicht ein Mainboard von MSI kaufen denn die haben eine Anfänger freundliche Bios denn ich habe noch nie einen Pc zusammen geschraubt... und wenn ich den ARCTIC CPU-Kühler benutze schränkt der nicht etwas eine wie z.B. meine Graffikkarte oder mein Arbeitsspeicher denn ich nehme den Corsair Vegeance DDR3 2x4 GB blau. Und noch eine Frage wenn den Arbeitsspeicher oder das Mainboard DDR3 haben ist das denn nicht schlimm wenn die Grafikkarte DDR5 oder GDR5 hat/ist ?

Zu dem Style: Ich wollte noch immer ein sehr style reicher Pc haben, deshalb der CPU Kühler und der blaue Arbeitsspeicher und bin total Fan vom Gehäuse halt..Und weiß jemand ob die integrierten Lüfter blaue LED Lampen besitzen? und wenn nicht kann man die tauschen gegen andere Lüfter?

Was meinst du es könnte etwas eng werden mit dem Netzteil von der Leistung her oder von der Fläsche her?
Danke noch mal! sollte ich eher dieses nehmen :be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold ?


----------



## SirBee94 (25. Mai 2014)

die Grafikkarte DDR5 oder GDR5 sorry*


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2014)

An sich brauchst du im BIOS gar nix umstellen - daher ist es nicht so wichtig, ob ein Board "benutzerfreundlicher" ist. UEFI haben inzwischen fast alle Board, das ist ein grafisch auch einfacheres BIOS

CPU-Kühler können sich ganz bestimmt nicht mit der Grafikkarte in die Quere kommen, da sind die Standardmaße so, dass das nicht passiert, außer du nimmt ein ganz winziges mini-ITX-Mainboard. Beim RAM KANN es Probleme geben, wenn das RAM so Kühlkörper wie bei diesem Vengeance hat Corsair Vengeance blau DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL10-10-10-27 (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Es gibt aber auch blaues Corsair Vengeance "Low profile", das passt definitiv. Und nimm auf jeden Fall wie gesagt 8GB (2x4). Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Normales RAM hat immer nur maximal DDR3. DDR4 wird demnächst mal kommen, aber da gibt es noch gar keine Boards für. Beim GrafikRAM ist das was anderes, da müssen die Daten viel schneller "reisen" können, da macht DDR5 bzw. eben GDDR5 Sinn.


----------



## SirBee94 (27. Mai 2014)

Achja noch eine Frage sind da überhaupt alle Kabel enthalten oder muss ich mir noch wenige zulegen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2014)

Beim Mainboard sind idR mind 2x SATA-Kabel dabei. Falls Du SSD+Festplatte + DVD einbauen willst, brauchst Du also evlt noch eines dazu. Oder mal das Handbuch runterladen, wie viele SATA-Kabel genau dabei sind. Und vlt auch, wie lang die sind und wo die Sata-Anschlüsse am Board sind - wenn man Pech hat, liegen die Anschlüsse so ungünstig, dass grad in einem großen Gehäuse dann ein mitgeliefertes SATA-Kabel zu kurz ist.

Für den Strom hat das Netzteil ja alles an Kabeln.

Ansonsten brauchst Du nur ein Kabel von der Grafikkarte zum Monitor (die meisten haben mind. 1x DVI)  bzw. LCD-TV (HDMI)


----------



## SirBee94 (25. August 2014)

Hallo, habe setz seit längerem den Pc mit den Oben genannten Komponenten, und habe nur ein einziges Problem, den mein Gehäuse (NZXT Phantom 410 Midi Weiß/Blau) hat integrierte LED's und eine Lampe vorne beim Ein und Aus Schalter und die integrierten Lüfter, doch all diese funktionieren nicht, aber ich glaub eher dass die überhaupt nicht angeschlossen sind.. Habe ein paar Fotos geschossen von Kabeln(die nicht anschlossen sind) und vom Halben Mainboard.. hoffe nur dass das Problem sich sehr schnell gelöst werden kann, habe jetzt soviel recherchiert und habe nicht gefunden.. Danke im Voraus. SirBee

CPU-Intel Xeon
Motherboard- Asus H87 Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2014)

Also, da würd ich mal in der Anleitung des Gehäuses nachsehen - scheinbar müssen die Stecker entweder an andere passende Stecker dran, vlt. sind dir nur was "versteckt", oder irgendwo an eine Art "Verteiler", und an DEN kommt dann ein freier Stromstecker vom Netzteil. Auf jeden Fall mach auch mal das andere Seitenteil auf und schau, ob Du da was findst.

Oder aber die Stecker kommen alle direkt an passende Fan-Anschlüsse des Boards, aber die sehen nicht passend aus.


----------



## iPol0nski (26. August 2014)

Also die Stecker solltest du irgendwo in der Anleitung wiedefinden, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber es könnte auch sein das du die schwarzen Stecker an die 3 bzw.4 Poligen Lüfterstecker am Mainbord anschließen musst. Die Lüfterstecker sind auf dem Mainboard beschriftet mit CHA_Fan 1... bzw. CPU_Fan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe dir da mal die besagten Stecker rot Makiert  Falls diese nicht Passen weiß ich auch nicht Weiter 

Und noch ein kleiner Tipp am Rande  Ich würde die Kabel noch etwas sortieren(Sieht schöner aus und man kann besser Staubwischen) dazu reichen ja 3-4 kleine Kabelbinder.


----------



## Shorty484 (26. August 2014)

Die gezeigten Kabel sind Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter oder Lüftersteuerung.Hier mal ein Bild mit dem entsprechenden Gegenstück dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn das Gehäuse LEDs hat, müssen ja von der Vorderseite noch Kabel weggehen, die nirgends angeschlossen sind. Findest Du da welche?


----------



## iPol0nski (26. August 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Die gezeigten Kabel sind Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter oder Lüftersteuerung.Hier mal ein Bild mit dem entsprechenden Gegenstück dazu:


Naja gerade um die Gehäuselüfter geht es ja. Was mich nur wundert ist das die Kabel nur zwei Polig sind, normale Lüfter allerdings 3-4 Polig sind.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den gekennzeichneten Stecker schließt man normalerweise an das Netzteil an.


----------



## Shorty484 (26. August 2014)

Wenn die Lüfter einen Molex-Stecker haben, werden sie an den von Dir gekennzeichneten Stecker angeschlossen, richtig. Wenn sie den kleineren haben, dann an einen der Anderen, die Du in der Hand hast. Ob zwei oder vier Pole ist egal, hauptsache der Stecker passt.


----------

